
32% of all the positive cases in Italy are currently hospitalised with symptoms - Francescoto
http://www.covidgraph.com/hospitaly
======
robocat
Title is extremely misleading: I read the graph as saying that 32% have been
to hospital (which probably includes a large number of recovered and dead).
Certainly need to back up title with more than just a bar in a report.

